# The Greenbrier in December



## 46L (Jan 8, 2009)

I am planning a family getaway for the second week of December. What are the chances the Greenbrier will have snow by early December? We live in Texas, and I would love for our three year old to see snow for the first time. I know the average temps and average annual snowfall for the area, but I am hoping for more anecdotal data. Thanks in advance for your feedback.


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

Pretty slim. I'm judging by literature from historic Williamsburg, which warns that snow is unlikely at Christmas. East Coast weather is unpredictable, but the Greenbriar isn't up in the mountains, so I expect its weather will be much like the rest of the mid-Atlantic east coast. If you're really set on snow at that time of year, try a place with a bit of altitude; e.g., Telluride (not much further from TX than Greenbriar) or go further north (NH or VT).


----------



## 46L (Jan 8, 2009)

Thank you for your input, Jersey. I guess I was thinking (hoping) there might be snow. It is a moot point now that I have been told the front entrance is a bit more torn up than expected with the construction of the new casino. I think I will look closer into Colorado especially since it will significantly reduce our travel time and cost. Dragging a toddler, infant and my wife for a three legged, 8-hour travel day was definitely not my best idea.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

How about Stowe, VT? It's a half hour from Burlington, the nearest large airport. You can get to Burlington (BTV) from Austin on United with a change of planes in Chicago.

Along the way you can stop at the Ben & Jerry's plant.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

BTW~The Greenbrier is in West Virginia, it is tucked into the mountains well West of the Coast and it snows far more frequently there.


----------



## 46L (Jan 8, 2009)

My wife would love Stowe, but we have two little ones who are not ready for skis. In all honesty, my skiing experience consists of a few trips to the Poconos when I was a teenager. 

I was able to grab a decent deal on flights to Colorado Springs. Although snow is somewhat doubtful, my wife really enjoyed The Broadmoor during our last visit, and I am sure it will be beautifully decorated for Christmas. I am just really looking forward to getting away from the office for a few days.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

46L said:


> My wife would love Stowe, but we have two little ones who are not ready for skis. In all honesty, my skiing experience consists of a few trips to the Poconos when I was a teenager.
> 
> I was able to grab a decent deal on flights to Colorado Springs. Although snow is somewhat doubtful, my wife really enjoyed The Broadmoor during our last visit, and I am sure it will be beautifully decorated for Christmas. I am just really looking forward to getting away from the office for a few days.


As others have said, snow will be iffy at the Greenbriar at Christmas. Also, while I love the Greenbriar, I would be hesitant to go right now as I'm not sure what effects there might be from the new casino they are building (horrid idea, but that's another post).

Similarly, from my experience traveling with children, I would avoid anything that doesn't have a ~3 hour or shorter direct flight. Vermont is beautiful in December, but getting there form Texas can be iffy and a long day. Colordao, Utah, Idaho, and Wyoming are generally safe bets and shorter travel days from Texas.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

We got snow just today here in northern Utah.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

I should add though that our weather is notoriously unreliable. We probably have three or four more Autumns intermixed with Winters in the coming weeks up to Christmas. We only have constant snow on the ground starting in January.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

Coleman said:


> I should add though that our weather is notoriously unreliable. We probably have three or four more Autumns intermixed with Winters in the coming weeks up to Christmas. We only have constant snow on the ground starting in January.


Odd. I've had great luck with snow at Deer Valley the week before Christmas.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

I was speaking more to the cities and suberbs. The mountains and resorts will have snow earlier. I should have been more specific.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

46L said:


> My wife would love Stowe, but we have two little ones who are not ready for skis. In all honesty, my skiing experience consists of a few trips to the Poconos when I was a teenager.
> 
> I was able to grab a decent deal on flights to Colorado Springs. Although snow is somewhat doubtful, my wife really enjoyed The Broadmoor during our last visit, and I am sure it will be beautifully decorated for Christmas. I am just really looking forward to getting away from the office for a few days.


The Broadmoor is so beautiful it made George W. Bush give up drinking. 

When the kids are up for skiing, Stowe also has a lot of cross-country trails, which means more skiing and less falling. 

Further downstate (equally far from Burlington and Hartford) is Woodstock - the Woodstock Inn was built by Laurence Rockefeller, who was a devoted historic preservationist. The strangely modern new dining room was built after he and his wife were both dead.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

Miket61 said:


> Further downstate (equally far from Burlington and Hartford) is Woodstock - the Woodstock Inn was built by Laurence Rockefeller, who was a devoted historic preservationist. The strangely modern new dining room was built after he and his wife were both dead.


Woodstock is good. If you head down that way, make it over to the Long Trail brewery at Bridgewater Corners.


----------

